# Unable to play CD/DVD from D Drive



## saturn36 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello, I recently discovered that when I put a CD or DVD into my D Drive and attempt to play it, I am unable to. When clicking on the D drive icon with the CD/DVD inside I get this message, "This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Please install a program, or if one is already installed, create an association in the Default Programs control panel." This makes no sense to me as I am able to play music and movies that are saved to my computer's hard drive, so there are programs that are able to open the required file extensions. Also, if I right-click on the d drive and select "open," and then click the media I want to play, I am able to play said files. I'd greatly appreciate any help on this topic, thank you.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You can set default programs at start/default programs.
Just select the program and click set as default.
For instance,select media player and click set as default.
Then click set defaults for this program.
Usually all are checked,just click ok.


----------



## saturn36 (Jul 27, 2010)

I've tried doing that and it does not work. I'm still not able to play the media just by double clicking on the d drive when the CD/DVD is in the drive. The same error occurs when I do that, but if I right-click and select "open" then find the actual file it plays fine. I still don't understand why it's not playing when I click on the d drive icon though.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Start here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/330135


----------



## saturn36 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm not talking about using Autoplay, I purposely turn Autoplay off because it is annoying. My issue is that when I go to start then computer and try to play media by double clicking the d drive icon it will not work. I have to right-click and then choose open in order to play the media. How can I fix it so I can just click the d drive icon like I have in the past?


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

I understand, but one can affect the other.

Also take a look here> http://www.dougknox.com/xp/file_assoc.htm


----------



## saturn36 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you very much! I actually went to http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/19449-default-file-type-associations-restore.html since they had the default file type associations for Windows 7 which my computer runs on. I used the registry file for Audio CD protocol associations and now Audio CDs work normally when I put them in. However, I could not find a default file type association that would fix the movies not playing normally off of DVDs.


----------

